
Kim Dotcom Resigns as Mega Director to Focus on Music Venture - ssclafani
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-resigns-as-mega-director-to-focus-on-music-venture-130904/
======
grandpoobah
I thought he was the owner.. well I learned something new today.

